# San Antonio fishing



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

I may or may not go fishing.
My dad we can go if we can fish with someone from boat.
Willing to spend up to 50$ on gas.
Please PM so we can discuss as to what day we can fish together.
It will be just my dad and me.


----------

